# Per xgl serve xorg modulare?

## diego_82

Salve. Come da oggetto, guardando questo topic, mi è venuta voglia di installare xgl, visto che sto mettendo gentoo su una nuova macchina. Ora, ho visto che in portage è presente la versione 7.1 di xorg, che io posso emergere tranquillamente con 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

. Ho notato però che fra i prerequisiti di xgl è necessario xorg "modulare". E' davvero così, serve modulare? Non funziona con xorg monolitico?

Grazie. Diego.

----------

## Ic3M4n

nom non funziona. inoltre se vuoi utilizzare i driver closed devi mettere xorg 7.0 non il 7.1 che attualmente funziona solo con i driver open in quanto ati/nvidia non hanno ancora rilasciato quelli nuovi.

----------

## diego_82

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> nom non funziona. inoltre se vuoi utilizzare i driver closed devi mettere xorg 7.0 non il 7.1 che attualmente funziona solo con i driver open in quanto ati/nvidia non hanno ancora rilasciato quelli nuovi.

 

Ti ringrazio per la tua risposta.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> inoltre se vuoi utilizzare i driver closed devi mettere xorg 7.0 non il 7.1

 

questo perché negli ebuild del 7.1 è stato incluso AIXGL

se vuoi sperimentare qualcosa ti conviene puntare su quello e lasciar perdere XGL, che molto probabilmente non avrà vita breve, mentre AIXGL al giorno d'oggi, dovrebbe essere quello destinato a sopravvivere

----------

## Raffo

@k.gothmog, domanda OT: come è possibile testare aixgl??

----------

## diego_82

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   inoltre se vuoi utilizzare i driver closed devi mettere xorg 7.0 non il 7.1 
> 
> questo perché negli ebuild del 7.1 è stato incluso AIXGL
> 
> se vuoi sperimentare qualcosa ti conviene puntare su quello e lasciar perdere XGL, che molto probabilmente non avrà vita breve, mentre AIXGL al giorno d'oggi, dovrebbe essere quello destinato a sopravvivere

 

Non ho capito, AIXGL dovrebbe aver vita lunga?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog, domanda OT: come è possibile testare aixgl??

 

purtroppo non ti so rispondere. da un po' sto testando il nuovo X11 modulare e adesso sono proprio con la versione 7.1

in linea di principio dovresti agire nello stesso modo in cui si configura XGL, ma non mi sono ancora posto questo problema. la documentazione del progetto la puoi trovare sul sito di fedora, che è il testbed di RedHat per AIXGL (RedHat è stata una delle promotrici dell'introduzione di AIXGL invece che XGL, e il fatto che il primo sia entrato nel portage ufficiale, mentre il secondo sia rimasto confinato agli overlays, è un altro fatto che mi fa ben sperare)

----------

## Angelus666

Ma sto Aixgl è simile a xgl? Ha tutte quelle features tipo desktop che ruota in 3d, finestre animate e trasparenti, ecc.?

Richiede solo xorg 7.1 e kde 3.5?

----------

## Apetrini

A dir la verità ho trovato xgl stabilissmo con xorg-7.1, forse si abbandonerà, ma a me per ora non sembra che lo vogliano abbandonare, anzi viene aggiornato ogni 8/9 giorni in cvs.Tuttavia non ho mai pensato di mettere su AIXGL, anche perche ora mi sono 

fatto un piccolo script che cambia due file e switcha tra xorg-7.1 liscio o xgl con compiz.

P.s. ho appena finito di compilare xgl-20060606....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> forse si abbandonerà, ma a me per ora non sembra che lo vogliano abbandonare, anzi viene aggiornato ogni 8/9 giorni in cvs

 

ma questo non vuol dire niente. considera solo due semplici fatti:

- XGL è sempre stato dichiarato come un'architettura sperimentale, un testbed, al pari di luminocity

- AIXGL è stato incluso in portage, XGL è sempre stato in overlay

inoltre XGL ha ricevuto notevoli critiche da nvidia, che invece ha spinto sper lo sviluppo di una variante con rendering indiretto, come è stato fatto per AIXGL. ovviamente quello di nvidia è un parere "esterno", ma ha indubbiamente un grandissimo peso.

se poi ci mettiamo il fatto che dietro AIXGL c'è proprio RedHat, che lo sta sperimentando con fedora, nella quale sono già incluse tutte le strutture di base, come nell'ebuild di xorg-server-7.1, allora non è difficile pensare che AIXGL sarà veramente il futuro. poi ovviamente nessuno può sapere cosa succederà veramente... magari tornerà alla ribalta XGL... o magari moriranno entrambi i progetti

----------

## GiRa

Non riesco ben a capire: ci si trova in mezzo ad una pseudo battaglia Novell vs RedHat?

----------

## diego_82

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ...AIXGL è stato incluso in portage...

 

Ti chiedo scusa per la mia immensa n00bagine, ma non riesco a trovarlo in portage.

----------

## emix

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Ti chiedo scusa per la mia immensa n00bagine, ma non riesco a trovarlo in portage.

 

Dovrebbe essere in x.org 7.1 (incluso)  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A dir la verità ho trovato xgl stabilissmo con xorg-7.1, forse si abbandonerà, ma a me per ora non sembra che lo vogliano abbandonare, anzi viene aggiornato ogni 8/9 giorni in cvs.Tuttavia non ho mai pensato di mettere su AIXGL, anche perche ora mi sono 
> 
> fatto un piccolo script che cambia due file e switcha tra xorg-7.1 liscio o xgl con compiz.
> 
> P.s. ho appena finito di compilare xgl-20060606....

 

Perchè non lo posti questo script?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Non riesco ben a capire: ci si trova in mezzo ad una pseudo battaglia Novell vs RedHat?

 

assolutamente no.

Novell ha fatto una proposta, che è il celebre XGL di cui tanto si parla.

alcuni, tra cui prima nvidia e poi anche Ati, hanno fatto notare delle piccole falle, ed hanno proposto la realizzazione di una variante con rendering indiretto; da qui è nato AIXGL.

a RedHat queste cose sono piaciute, ha valutato per benino, ha reputato che AIXGL sia quella destinata a sopravvivere, e ha finanziato ed appoggiato il progetto.

XGL è una sorta di progetto "pilota", ma per quanto ne so io è destinato ad avere vita non troppo lunga, e i grandi aggiornamenti di cui qualcuno parlava sono ridotti a poche sistemazioni. nulla di importante, di certo

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ...AIXGL è stato incluso in portage... 
> 
> Ti chiedo scusa per la mia immensa n00bagine, ma non riesco a trovarlo in portage.

 

è già incluso nei pacchetti di X11 che fino a poche settimane fa erano hard-masked. mi riferisco al nuovo xorg-server (1.1.0) ed ai nuovi driver delle schede grafiche. si attivano le robacce di AIXGL selezionando le opportune USE flag.

non pensare però di vedere chissà cosa... essendo ebuild ufficiali non hanno fatto grande utilizzo del software in testing.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non pensare perï¿½ di vedere chissï¿½ cosa... essendo ebuild ufficiali non hanno fatto grande utilizzo del software in testing.

 

posso confermare per quello che ho letto su un sito di fedora. il problema attualmente sono le poche schede video supportate. necessitando obligatoriamente dei driver vesa e non potendo utilizzare il workaroud funzionante per xgl solo chi ha la "fortuna" di avere una ati <9200 o intel e matrox possono utilizzare aixgl.

----------

## Apetrini

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè non lo posti questo script?

 

Perche credo che siano tutti capaci di fare uno script che al suo interno ha un "cp qualcosa /qualcheparte/qualcosa"

Poi i file che modifico io sono kdmrc e Xstartup perche uso kde, magari qualcuno ha usato un altro approccio o ha un altro DE e quindi creerei solo confusione.

@k.gothmog: ahhh luminocity.... un progetto che ho adorato.... Quando AIXGL sara aggiornato quanto XGL, passero a AIXGL, non ho nessun tipo di fisse su uno o sull'altro, semplicemente uso quello piu aggiornato.

P.s. poi seguo sempre la guida gentoo(wiki) e li ancora non parla di AIXGL.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 questa? 

se leggi il titolo dell'howto potresti anche capire il perchÃ¨ non parla di aixgl   :Confused: 

----------

## Apetrini

In effetti non ci avevo mai pensato...ho sempre usato quel sito come punto di riferimento.

Su alcuni compiz-moddati ho notato la use aixgl, qualcuno e` riuscito ad usare compiz con aixgl o ha usato metacity? 

Be dai se la mia adsl non avra' problemi sto fine metto su aixgl per vedere com'e...

----------

## Apetrini

mmmm... ho avuto qualche problemino...

con xorg 7.1 aiglx è attivo(almeno dai log) e il rendering è abilitato, però.....

compiz-vanilla-0.0.11_p20060606 crasha

```

ape@localhost ~ $ compiz --replace

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

compiz: Root visual is not a double buffered GL visual

compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz: No managable screens found on display :0.0

```

x11-wm/metacity-2.15.3  USE="compositor -debug -xinerama" va apparentemente, ma se in gconf-editor abilito il composing manager,crasha e non parte piu

```

ape@localhost ~ $ metacity --replace

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

depth: 24

Window manager warning: Log level 6: Unexpected X error: GLXBadPixmap serial 1621 error_code 152 request_code 142 minor_code 16)

Aborted

```

P.s. ho provato a dare un  occhio nel forum internazionale su aiglx e hanno tutti lo stesso mio problema... Per ora è meglio usare xgl, per aixgl proverò tra qualche settimana, vediamo se  ci sono aggiornamenti.

----------

